# Looking for a nice silver standard breeder



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone know a reputable breeder? I am looking for nice silver for me and Cooper (black standard). I would consider a white.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't know of any good breeders of silver but I wish you luck in your search. I see that you are new so a very big welcome to you._


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Karen Green is expecting a litter, she has nice silvers.
http://www.desertreefpoodles.com/home.cfm
Carole


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I found a silver male in Virginia from Sunridge that is 9 months old. Do you know anything about this breeder


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some more breeders to check out that are on the east coast ( I have no experience with them so do your research  ) 
http://gbwebs.com/blacktie/index.htm
http://www.lyndalekennels.com/index.html
http://www.jatekostandardpoodles.com/site/index.html

I heard good things about this breeder from one of my mentors 
http://www.whisperwindstandardpoodles.com/silvers.html


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Will do and thanks so much


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Justed wanted to let you know that Carolyn with Lyndale Poodles passed away on September 11th.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Here are some more breeders to check out that are on the east coast ( I have no experience with them so do your research  )
> http://gbwebs.com/blacktie/index.htm
> 
> I heard good things about this breeder from one of my mentors
> http://www.whisperwindstandardpoodles.com/silvers.html


I love the blacktie poodles, I hate it that blacktie is her kennel name b/c it's the same as mine before I got poodles so I guess if I ever really get into showing and breeding spoos then I'll have to do it under a different name. She doesn't live that far from me I hope to get to know her at some point in the future and get advice and maybe a future silver puppy. Before I got my girl I used to go to her site and just look at her dogs and dream lol.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome Buck!

I don't have any personal recos, but this thread might help. Quite a few Silver breeders were mentioned. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=2733&highlight=silver+breeder


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The thing I saw that I don't like about the Whisperwind poodles is their eyes. They are a bit too round for my liking but you've got to go with what you want.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

KPoos said:


> The thing I saw that I don't like about the Whisperwind poodles is their eyes. They are a bit too round for my liking but you've got to go with what you want.


I actually like standards with slightly larger, almond eyes. I find them so beautiful and exotic.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I know Pinafore Poodles breed nice Silvers.
The breeder who bred our girl, recommends them highly
http://pinaforepoodles.com/


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

This web site lists a number of breeders including Silver:

http://www.StandardPoodles.org/


I see that Stargazer Poodles has a litter coming in December. Not Silver, but you could get a very nice White out of this breeding. I really like the pedigree.

I know that Alegria Poodles has a Silver/ Blue litter coming but you would need to ship from AZ.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> I actually like standards with slightly larger, almond eyes. I find them so beautiful and exotic.


I said round not almond. Almond is the standard and what they should have but too many people breed poodles with round eyes and they don't have that expression that I look for in a poodle face. Harry has round eyes and I don't like his expression nearly as much as Jasper's that has almond shaped eyes.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Buck said:


> Thanks


I can recommend Karen Green as well. Do you want a pup or an adult ?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.bibelotpoodles.ca/ Don't have experience with them personally, but they look like they're doing the right things and have nice dogs with titles on both ends.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Something under the age of 2 male or female. Cooper is almost 18 months old.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Buck , you will most likely need to contact these breeders. I know a lot of breeders do not update their website. They could have older pups and well as litters. They will also know other breeders who have what you looking for.


----------

